# Goodbye Uber. You are not worth the risk.



## onehorsetown (Jan 13, 2015)

Sadly, I am done with Uber. I really liked driving. I did it part time as a hobby, and even for the pittance I was making, it was fun. After staring at a computer screen all day long for my day job, getting out and doing something different was wonderful. I met a lot of nice people and have no horror stories to share.

However, the risk FAR outweighs the reward. Every driver out there needs to know that they *are not* covered under their personal auto insurance policy. As has been stated numerous times on this forum, Uber's insurance is _liability_ insurance that covers your rider and the car you wreck into. It is not entirely clear if Uber's insurance will repair your vehicle should you get into an accident. And, if your insurance carrier finds out that you are driving for Uber/Lyft, they *will cancel* your personal auto insurance policy. Good luck finding a new carrier once you have been dropped by your existing carrier.

I just got off the phone with Heather at a large Allstate office in North Carolina. I confessed my sins (anonymously, via Skype) and she confirmed that Allstate will not pay claims made while driving for Uber. She also confirmed that they will drop your policy (which she called a "non renewal") if they find out you are doing commercial driving with Uber/Lyft. She did say that the only way Allstate would "find out" is if you actually had a claim.

The next question I had for Heather is about future claims that have nothing to do with Uber. Let's assume I am in an accident next week. Legally, I have breached the terms of my consumer auto policy. Even though I have now repented of my sins, the facts remains that I have breached my contract. My concern is that they could technically deny future claims because of past bad behavior.

Heather told me that in her 14 years with Allstate, she has never seen that happen, nor does she think Allstate would do that. She mentioned that many individuals surreptitiously use their personal vehicles for commercial endeavors (think pizza or flower delivery) and, as long as the accident did not occur during commercial use, Allstate will pay the claim. Of course, she is an insurance salespersons, not a claims adjuster, so I think it prudent to accept what she says with a level of skepticism.

In any case, until the TNC and Insurance industries work out the issues, I am done. It is just not worth the risk.

Be safe out there. You might be driving without a safety net.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

thanks for telling us nothing new
most people know the risks


----------



## onehorsetown (Jan 13, 2015)

I would respectively disagree that most drivers know the risks. You, and the active members on this forum are certainly well informed. However I would imagine the average Uber driver does not read this site and, as such, does not understand the risk they are taking. Uber certainly has been remiss in informing their driver pool about it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

onehorsetown said:


> I would respectively disagree that most drivers know the risks. You, and the active members on this forum are certainly well informed. However I would imagine the average Uber driver does not read this site and, as such, does not understand the risk they are taking. Uber certainly has been remiss in informing their driver pool about it.


yes, most people on this forum know this,which is where you are posting this
the people that dont know the risks, are not hearing you
you are only repeating what everyone on this site already knows, and has known, for quite some time

get it?


----------



## onehorsetown (Jan 13, 2015)

Of course I get it. But until yesterday I did not read this site, so perhaps this posting will serve as a gentle warning to other new drivers that happen to venture in here. 

I was not aware that this forum was your personal playground and new posts were unwelcome and subject to your condescending remarks. My mistake.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

onehorsetown said:


> Of course I get it. But until yesterday I did not read this site, so perhaps this posting will serve as a gentle warning to other new drivers that happen to venture in here.
> 
> I was not aware that this forum was your personal playground and new posts were unwelcome and subject to your condescending remarks. My mistake.


well if you read around before you posted, you would know, that the whole insurance thing, has been talked about into the ground for months and months
so nothing wrong with new post, if you're adding NEW light on the subject,not just repeating what's been discussed in ad nasuesa

like seriously, if you look on the front page of this forum you'll see topics with the exact same issue you discussed,with multiple replies. Even though theres no real solution to the insurance thing besides commercial insurance and hybrid hopes,its an extremely old issue


----------



## onehorsetown (Jan 13, 2015)

My apologies for the noise. Please disregard.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Your correct the Uber Insurance would not cover the driver or damage to the driver's car. 

That would be oop good luck.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

onehorsetown said:


> My apologies for the noise. Please disregard.


 New members are always welcome to the forum. Dont worry about the negative feedback.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

onehorsetown said:


> My apologies for the noise. Please disregard.


Just take the opinions of members that want to help you and ignore others.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

Onehorsetown, welcome to forum.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

observer said:


> Just take the opinions of members that want to help you and ignore others.


so this post was the first you heard of Uber not being worth the risk?

you learned something new from this topic?


----------

